# Kindly suggest a headphone [7.5-8K]



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2015)

*Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*

First of all thanks for unlocking my account, much appreciated.

So I bought a Audio Technica M40X headphone few days ago, and I received the product today. I listened to it for half an hour or so, and the sound-stage is really dull for me. I mean the sound is confined and all the frequencies seem to be mixed up, there is no distinctiveness between different frequencies 

I now have a Sony V55, this came free with my TV, and that is what I was using for past two and a half years, other than it is not a comfortable headphone at all, I really really like how this headphone sounds, but unfortunately it broke last month, so had to buy another one. So basically a headphone which will have even better sound stage than V55 is what I am looking for, with same sound pattern (or whatever term you audiophiles use).

Now please please tell me what to buy. ATH M series is OUT OF QUESTION, cause this is not the sound I am looking for, this headphone is reminding of the IEM XB90 I had, same dull sound-stage, no clarity and all that! The headphone must be comfortable (M40X is pretty comfortable), it would be good if it has good isolation too, but as I see that good isolation might mean poorer sound, in that case I don't want isolation.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 16, 2015)

From what I know the ATH-M Series aren't very comfortable initially due to considerable clamping force. They do tend to relax a bit after several hours of usage , but initially they are difficult on the skull.
If you hate M40x or any ATH M series monitors , you should seriously consider staying away from Studio Monitor cans with closed back. Most of them are designed to sound neutral with inside the head experience.

Also , if you are in for a larger or wider sound stage you should consider looking into Open-back headphones. The closed back cans will give you decent isolation but will most likely steal the wide stage you are looking for.
You will have to spend a fortune to get a pair of closed back cans that provide good isolation as well as wide sound stage.

Take this with a pinch of salt but Grado Sr80 type of headphones you might be interested in from my understanding. Detailed , Wide stage , comfortable.

Welcome back , btw.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 16, 2015)

get this
Bose SoundSport 717534-0040 In-Ear Headphones for Samsung Galaxy Models, Green
Buy Bose SoundSport 717534-0040 In-Ear Headphones for Samsung Galaxy Models, Green Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71dGQD20qkL._SL1500_.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]: I am not entirely sure whether I am going for open back headphones or not. I mean first I need to know how much sound do they leak more, in comparison with closed back headphones like my V55?

Linus's video about Open v/s Closed cans says that people around you will hear pretty much same as you, is he joking or real?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2015)

No he isnt joking, open cans have better soundstage because of that.. You can see a lot of higher end cans are open cans ..
Typically, if you arent in a noisy environment and have no need for isolation, open cans are the way to go


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2015)

Lol okay, then have absolutely no interest in them. If they leak that much sound it isn't just my thing.

Have shorted between 2 headphones, HD 380 Pro and HD25, don't know which one I'll choose anyway. Might try to listen to some today after work... 

Thanks anyway


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 16, 2015)

Try Samson sr850 once..

Soundstage is good and it's semi open


----------



## tkin (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not sure you'll like the M50x either, it has bass but a bit neutral overall, open backs are nice, care to try koss porta pro?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2015)

tkin said:


> I'm not sure you'll like the M50x either, it has bass but a bit neutral overall, open backs are nice, care to try koss porta pro?



Lol, absolutely not. Just like the XB series of Sony, this M series AT is now under my 'scary' list. I'll never even think about touching them. What I heard it still scares me.

Anyway, going to a Senn store tomorrow, to try out some, then I'll try to go to that store you told me, after listening to some open back headphones I'll be able to understand whether I want them or not. But if I have read and understood the technical aspects of it all right then no, I don't want them.

I have gathered info that AKG K550 is a good closed back can, as well as Beyer DT770, but unfortunately both of them are out of my budget, and I think that the HD380 Pro is the next best contender for closed backs, so that's my top choice now.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 16, 2015)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] , from what I can read about the V55 headphones over the internet is that they carry considerable amount of bass in them , whereas you are against something which carries bass. Not sure how you end up liking them.
The Sound signature is not flat either , more like V shaped ,and they are closed back so the sound stage shouldn't be too great either.

Just wondering what kind of sound output you are looking for.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*

Well then that V shaped sound is what I'm looking for! I don't know all these technical terms, but the V55 sounds much more fuller, and detailed than the M40X. Bass is strong yes, but it only comes when there's bass, other times it's just a normal like headphone I think.

With M40X everything seems muffled, like all the people, the music, all of them are coming from inside a plastic bag, meh!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 16, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Well then that V shaped sound is what I'm looking for! I don't know all these technical terms, but the V55 sounds much more fuller, and detailed than the M40X. Bass is strong yes, but it only comes when there's bass, other times it's just a normal like headphone I think.
> 
> With M40X everything seems muffled, like all the people, the music, all of them are coming from inside a plastic bag, meh!


That is because M40x is over the ear. While V55 is on ear(Supra-aural to be specific). Gives a better soundstage due to that. If thats the case, you aint gonna like any sennheisers either. Try them out tho. Look for listing to other on the ear ones, to check if thats what you want.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2015)

Well I don't have any problems with on ear in that case, better sound-stage is what I want obviously. The only problem with on ear, or at least with my V55 is the comfort issue, its really painful to wear these cans for long period, and if I am not wrong then I am sure that on ear will never be as comfortable as over the ear ones.

Thanks for your input though, didn't know because of the shape of on ears their sound stage could be better.


----------



## ratul (Nov 16, 2015)

The closest that i can recommend to you barring the budget are Sennheiser HD598, open back, one of the most comfortable headphones i have tried, large soundstage, quite netural (found them slightly bass light though) and good sound separation, kinda have similarities with my SHP8900. But way out of your budget, used to be close to ₹13000 a couple of years back online.
Within 10k, can't remember anything that fits your bill if you didn't liked M40X, but try to find HD558 in that price range.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2015)

Well I am trying to avoid Open back ones, there are plenty options there in that segment I think, but I want closed back.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Nov 17, 2015)

The SoundMAGIC BT20 Bluetooth Headphone has a sound signature which SoundMAGIC is perhaps best known for. They are certainly tuned for a fun sound.

Being wireless, these headphones are perfect for many activities and sporting pursuits; their light yet strong construction means they'll avoid any loneliness for the long distance runner.

There's a great sense of space and despite the elevated levels of bass and treble, the mid-range stands up to be counted. Harmonics are enjoyable and there's a good sense of balance with the bass level. The two complement each other very well.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 18, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Well I am trying to avoid Open back ones, there are plenty options there in that segment I think, but I want closed back.


You can not get the pleasurable soundstage with closed backs. Why dont visit a few stores and hear them first hand. its better that way, because its difficult to understand what you actually want.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> You can not get the pleasurable soundstage with closed backs. Why dont visit a few stores and hear them first hand. its better that way, because its difficult to understand what you actually want.



Yeah I know, but time is an issue here mate. I have been meaning to go to audition some for last three days, but just couldn't manage. And about closed back ones, well this V55 is a closed back one right? But I love it! However it could be because of that on ear design like you mentioned, but still its closed back nevertheless.

In any case I have upped my budget for the headphone, anything around 12-13k is now all right.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*

No m50x?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*



anirbandd said:


> No m50x?



If its anything like the M40X then I will sure as hell hate it, so no.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*

Try sennheiser momentum


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*

DT770 or Sen Momentum


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*



Hrishi said:


> DT770 or Sen Momentum



250 ohms headphones? will need a sound card or external amp.......


----------



## tkin (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*



ithehappy said:


> If its anything like the M40X then I will sure as hell hate it, so no.


If you are willing to wait for a few days I can give you a demo of the M50x, I'll be free after 30th November and we could meet up and you can demo the M50x.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*

Thanks guys. I understand that DT770 is the most recommended one in that budget but I don't know. Most Head-Fi suggested headphones I find pretty bad, like they said M40X is better than M50X! I guess I need something which they find bad 

And Momentum is On ear right? 
   [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]: Thanks a lot for your generosity mate, if I get time I'll surely contact you listen to the M50X in person.

PS: I have an E11 by the way, but no sound card.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Kindly suggest a headphone [12-13K]*

There are two versions of momentum. On ear n Over ear.. But Over ear is pretty expensive. Both have almost the same sound quality though. 
Also if you didn't liked the studio monitor sound of m40x i doubt you will like m50x. But hey no harm in auditioning


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2015)

I have shortlisted between 3: 

- DT770 (but from where? Not available in Amazon or Flipkart, I don't know about those unknown sites!)

- Sony V6 (this falls under the DJ section like the V55, so thought about it)

- Sony MDR100AAP (someone on Head Fi recommended this)

Buying tomorrow...


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> I have shortlisted between 3:
> 
> - DT770 (but from where? Not available in Amazon or Flipkart, I don't know about those unknown sites!)
> 
> ...


This website has good reviews, and they have physical stores as well: Buy Headphones & Earphones Online - Premium High End Headphones

*They have some fantastic headphones, you might want to revise your list:*

*1. V-Moda crossfade LP2:* V-MODA - Crossfade LPÂ² Extra Bass DJ Headphones - Buy Online in India - Headphone Zone
*2. Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro:* Buy Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO Studio & Monitor Headphones - Headphone Zone
*3. Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro:* Beyerdynamic - DT 990 Pro Studio & Monitor Headphones - Headphone Zone


There are more good models available, check them out. These guys are the importers and official distribute of may well known brands like FiiO, V-Moda and Beyerdynamic. They have storefront in Amazon and Flipkart, so most of these products will be available there as well with a slightly higher markup.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2015)

V-MODA CROSSFADE WIRELESS is my personal favourite.
If I ever get to spend 25k on a pair of cans; this would be my choice. 

For OP ; nothing else will suite him as good as the DT770 Pro. Sound stage ; Comfort and Details.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2015)

Okay, thanks, finalising on DT770. I am sorry, I will never look into V Moda, personal distaste about the brand.

Just one thing, as I won't be using the headphone always with the amp, I should go for the least Ohm one right?


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, thanks, finalising on DT770. I am sorry, I will never look into V Moda, personal distaste about the brand.
> 
> Just one thing, as I won't be using the headphone always with the amp, I should go for the least Ohm one right?


Stay away from 250 Ohm then, Headphonezone sells all versions, go for 32 Ohm. 80 Ohm will be pushing it to the limit if you use your mobile, I have to stay at 70% volume with my 64 Ohm E80, and that's an IEM, a headphone with 80 Ohm will have problems with mobile.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2015)

Damn it, I was thinking about the 80 ohms version, anyway, thanks mate.

PS: I am forced to buy from Amazon only dude, cause the refund of M40X came as in Amazon GV.


----------

